# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال در مورد انصراف

## mo-hammad

سلام - بچه ها من کاردانیم رو تو یه موسسه آموزش عالی بودم و تموم کردم و کاملا هم تصفیه کردم کاردانیم رو (این رو در نظر داشته باشین )

حالا کارشناسیم رو هم همونجام - اما میخوام انصراف بدم 

امروز رفتم میگن یک میلیون و چهل هزار تومن میشه هزینه انصراف !!

الان یه سوال - من میتونم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم  مدرک کاردانیم رو که قبلا تصفیش انجام شده بگیرم ازشون ؟ یا گروکشی خواهند کرد ؟

مثلا میگن باید حتما کارشناسی رو تصفیه کنی بعد کاردانیت رو میدیم ؟

اگر قاونو نش اینه که باید بدهند مدرک رو - آیا می تونم بدون تصفیه  کارشناسی در اینجا با همون کاردانی برم جای دیگه و رشته دیگه کارشناسیم رو ؟

اگر جوابتون بلله هست - پس همه  دانشجو ها میتونن ان کار رو بکنن که ! اونوقت اینا اون پول رو از کی بگیرن - از اونجایی که اگر بهشون پول ندی شب خوابشون نمیبره + :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mo-hammad

کمک نمیکنید  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mahdi.T

> سلام - بچه ها من کاردانیم رو تو یه موسسه آموزش عالی بودم و تموم کردم و کاملا هم تصفیه کردم کاردانیم رو (این رو در نظر داشته باشین )
> 
> حالا کارشناسیم رو هم همونجام - اما میخوام انصراف بدم 
> 
> امروز رفتم میگن یک میلیون و چهل هزار تومن میشه هزینه انصراف !!
> 
> الان یه سوال - من میتونم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم  مدرک کاردانیم رو که قبلا تصفیش انجام شده بگیرم ازشون ؟ یا گروکشی خواهند کرد ؟
> 
> مثلا میگن باید حتما کارشناسی رو تصفیه کنی بعد کاردانیت رو میدیم ؟
> ...


شما برای ورود به دانشگاه جدید باید وضعیت نظام وظیفت مشخص باشه که اونم با نامه از دانشگاه قبلی میسر خواهد بود
در ضمن یه سیستم جامع دانشجویی وجود داره که مشخص میکنه دانشجو قبلا کجا تحصیل کرده و دانشگاه جدید نمیتونه بدون تصویه حساب از دانشگاه قبلی دانشجو رو ثبت نام کنه یعنی سیستم اجازه نمیده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mo-hammad

میتونم برای سربازی اقدام کنم که بدون تصفیه ؟ کپی مدرک کاردانیم برای ارئه به نظام وظیفه میدن ؟

----------


## mo-hammad

??

----------


## mo-hammad

بچه ها میشه راجع به این سوال آخری راهنماییم کنید- ممنون میشم

----------


## Mahdi.T

> میتونم برای سربازی اقدام کنم که بدون تصفیه ؟ کپی مدرک کاردانیم برای ارئه به نظام وظیفه میدن ؟


وقتی شما تصفیه نکنی مدرکی به شما نمیدن
و شما مجبوری با مدارک دیپلم و یا همون کاردانی(باید بپرسین میدن یا نه)برای سربازی اقدام کنی که در این صورت اگه بیش از یک سال از فراغت از تحصیل اون مقطع گذشته باشه شما غیبت میخوری و اونم مشکلات خودشو داره
کلا فکر نکنم راهی باشه واسه پیچوندن دانشگاه

----------


## -AMiN-

*راهی نیست
باید برگه تسویه از حسابداری ببری تا بهت مدارک و تحویل بدن*

----------


## mo-hammad

ای بابا - من هزینه یک ترم عادیم با بیست تا واحد 1 تومن نمیشد الان برا چی باید برای انصراف یک و چهل بدم آخه

----------


## Pouya.He

> سلام - بچه ها من کاردانیم رو تو یه موسسه آموزش عالی بودم و تموم کردم و کاملا هم تصفیه کردم کاردانیم رو (این رو در نظر داشته باشین )
> 
> حالا کارشناسیم رو هم همونجام - اما میخوام انصراف بدم 
> 
> امروز رفتم میگن یک میلیون و چهل هزار تومن میشه هزینه انصراف !!
> 
> الان یه سوال - من میتونم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم  مدرک کاردانیم رو که قبلا تصفیش انجام شده بگیرم ازشون ؟ یا گروکشی خواهند کرد ؟
> 
> مثلا میگن باید حتما کارشناسی رو تصفیه کنی بعد کاردانیت رو میدیم ؟
> ...


من خودم ترم گذشته موسسه آموزش عالی صدرا بودم
قانونش برای انصراف این بود که اگر تا قبل از شروع ثبت نام ترم جدید انصراف بدی باید فقط همون شهریه ترم رو تصویه کنی  و جریمه انصراف نباید بدی ولی اگه  بعد از شروع ثبت نام ترم جدید انصراف بدی باید علاوه بر شهریه اون ترم هزینه انصراف که معادل شهریه ثابت + 16 واحد رو پرداخت کنین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mo-hammad

من برم از 16 طبقه بپرم - واقعا حلاله این پولا - یه نفر حالا اگر بخواد بخاطر یه سال بیکار بودن و حقوق ننننگیر بودن انصراف بده - از کجا بیاره 1 تومن بده آخه - هییی وای 

خدا - اینا حلاله یعنی

----------

